
fman (next-gen file manager) out on OS X - mherrmann
https://fman.io/blog/fman-is-out-on-os-x/
======
d99kris
I find the licensing model described in a previous blog post
[https://fman.io/blog/transparency/](https://fman.io/blog/transparency/) quite
interesting:

 _If no commit is made to fman in more than 6 months, then it will be open
sourced under a BSD license._

I'd like more closed source developed software adopting this model. Perhaps
there could be a service automating this type of promise, especially for
software with a bus factor 1. :)

Edit: Fixed autocomplete spelling errors.

~~~
mherrmann
Thanks. Yes, it would be nice to have a platform that offers this. I haven't
been able to find a simple ready-made solution though. So my "backup" in case
I do get hit by a bus is my family.

